# Melbourne Mangos BBQ



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

It's been two years in the making and with RodL suggesting a date many of the Mangoes enjoyed a get together at Rickett's Point yesterday. The strong winds shut down any thoughts of a fish before or after however it certainly was a simpler trip to orgainise without adding fishing gear in.

What was fantastic was the support each of our families gave by coming along. A well sheltered bbq and table provided an ideal location to spend a pleasant afternoon with a great bunch of people.

Everyone pitched in with many shared dishes including a couple of great desserts from Team Squid.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

That's a fine turnip of Mango's for the BBQ. Well done ladies and gents, and little ladies and gents. Three cheers for Rod's orgasnising, and Mullet apologie's (half Nelson fear kept us away).


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kevin certainly good to see the turnout of akffers.

If possible, could you gives names left to right on the first picture, for those of us in the north to put a face to a username


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Great turnout fella's. Its fantastic to see that our community here brings people together and creates friendships. We havent been as organised this year, however there has been the odd bbq at members houses where a few of us have caught up.

As Dodge asked, put some names to the picture so we can recognise the ones to avoid :wink: .


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

It was a great day with a fantastic turn out. Pity about the wind but it didn't stop some desperadoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s from heading out anyway.



















Some with not so pleasing results. Squidder taking a dive









It was great to meet everyoneÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s families and I think there was a bit of Ã¢â‚¬Å"I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t believe how obsessed they areÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks like a good day guys, love that action shot of Squidder hitting the drink


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great pics Kevin and Rod, thanks for posting them...I think  Seriously Rod that is some photoshop wizardry, I love how you positioned Poddy hovering over the BBQ  And the way you made it look like I had a nasty capsize and hit my head on the way over.......GOLD!! :wink:

It was a great day amongst great company, a fitting celebration of a fun and productive year for the mangoes. Hopefully I'll be around for next years bash


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ha, "the ghost(s) who walk can not die" was the phamtoms catch cry. Nice work Rod :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Guys,

Congratulations on what sounds and reads like an epic BBQ, shame about the weather but maybe it was divine intervention... All that food and drink would be sure to get the tongues waggling with many a true and tall story told!

Ahhh the Mangoes, so sweet...

<Waves @ Milt>


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRcqEOUAAArfgAASQCMAEACAEAAm7Z8gIABURANA0AMg1TyT0mZRoejUyEJGgiOsFYbthJowpWsyDucZdltBheFSQod7keEm3zAAZGnR+LuSKcKEgLlQhyg=


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

It's good to see the Mangoes enjoying themselves at the BBQ. 8)

I'm still at work after working an obscene number of hours this weekend.  Still it means a few mid-week trips over the next few weeks.


Regards
Grant


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

yaker said:


> Hey Squidder,
> I didn't realise you could Eskimo Roll a SOT. Impressive :lol: :lol: :lol:


Cool gathering, for sure.

It took a while but I was able to roll my cobra explorer un-rigged and with the knee straps on. What I want to know is how do you roll in 2" wind waves and in what looks like a foot of water? Heh.

Z


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL  love the photoshop work Rod with Poddy smelling the onions and Grant pinching one of my chops!!! Nice to catch up with you all at the bbq apologies for my lateness "god damn tradies and traffic had me mega stressed"!!!

It was nice to meet PhillipL and Tony as well.

Milt,


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

twas a most enjoyable day. the rain held off, there was plenty of sunshine and a great BBQ area completly sheltered from the wind  .
was really good to meet the guys on dry land and be able to have a more focused chat as opposed to meeting and greeting out on the water.
cheers Kevin for the map locations for fishing/yakking the yarra, looking forward to hooking up out there sometime. 
Pictures really showed the relaxed atmosphere of the arvo, well done Rod. i especially liked the photo of Squidder flipping the Yak, Thats the bugger that ive flipped twice on my maiden voyages yakFishing :evil: .


----------



## Squidette (Nov 10, 2005)

SMURFSMUGGLA said:


> i especially liked the photo of Squidder flipping the Yak, Thats the bugger that ive flipped twice on my maiden voyages yakFishing :evil: .


Must be a male thing (or maybe the hex I put on it ) - my Kayak doesn't tip me out when I'm in it... just kidding...

It was a great BBQ and I really enjoyed catching up with everyone and their families. Thanks for an enjoyable afternoon


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

It was a great day out and really good catching up with everyone, their families and better halves

Rod is uncomproising - I don't think I've ever seen him without that shirt









Its freezing and blowing a gale, lets go in anyway - Rod's oldest and my boys

















Deama and the boys









Kevin about to head out with his oldest









RodL, Michelle (squidette), Tony & Georgie (the smurfs)









Georgie and Michelle (squidette)









The Smurfs









Kiteboard....can hobie do something with this?? :twisted: 









CW from btm>> Mrs Milt, Milt, Dave (mushi), Tony (smurfsmuggler), Georgie and Jo









L-R>> Kevin's youngest, Deama, Tony, Jo, Mrs Milt, Milt and Dave









Thanks again all and to Rod for organising.

Philip


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Good pics Phil.
I can't believe those kids went for a swim.
Looking forward to a full contingent fishing session next. I reckon we could get 10 or more out there....


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Top pics Philip  



Zed said:


> What I want to know is how do you roll in 2" wind waves and in what looks like a foot of water?


It's easy enough if you put your mind to it :wink: I thought it would be funny to roll the yak in the shallows and give Phil and Rod's boys something to laugh about. And laugh they did, unforunately I wasn't laughing very hard after copping a nasty blow to the head from the side of that evil little yak on the way over (probably serves me right for paddling Squidette's ride). I"ve still got a lump to remind me never to be stupid again :roll:


----------

